# PTSB & KBC Before Finance Committee 28/09/2017



## SaySomething (27 Sep 2017)

Confirming the times for the hearings tomorrow. 

10am: Jeremy Masding. Permanent TSB
11.30am: _Wim Verbraeken. KBC_

The hearing will be held in Committee Room 2. 

Are there any AAM members attending?


----------



## Lightening (27 Sep 2017)

Yes I'll be there Thanks again Saysomething
Hope a


----------



## Lightening (27 Sep 2017)

Hope there will be others attending


----------



## Joe90 (27 Sep 2017)

Does Masding really need 90 minutes to tell the committee PTSB is broke and completely incompetent?


----------



## SaySomething (28 Sep 2017)

@Brendan Burgess the details of todays hearings on new live thread. Information is on the weekly Oireachtas schedule!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Sep 2017)

Hi SS

That's great thanks

https://www.oireachtas.ie/viewdoc.asp?m=&DocID=-1&CatID=60

But how do we know what plans there are for later weeks? 

Brendan


----------



## SaySomething (28 Sep 2017)

We don’t. I know that Ulster Bank is this day week. It’s been confirmed to me by members of the Finance Committee. I also know the Central Bank hearing is in Oct but haven’t received a date. The times for next week will be published on the weekly schedule between tomorrow (Friday) and Monday morning.


----------

